# How can rats live in hot attic



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Rats can get through a space the size of a quarter, can chew through wire insulation, wood, pipes, and concrete, swim forever, etc. so they would have little trouble sleeping in a hot place. Plus, are you sure they are rat droppings and not mouse? Ron


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

Rats can live most ANYWHERE. What surprises me is that I've never seen a rat outside the pet store.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

The rats, or mice or flying squirrels, burrow down into the insulation until they are in contact with the topside of the sheetrock, which won't be nearly as hot as the ambient in the attic. In loose-fill fiberglass insulation you can sometimes see their tunnels.

Same thing works in the cold of winter.


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

Italgrl said:


> Rats can live most ANYWHERE. What surprises me is that I've never seen a rat outside the pet store.


really? come by our neighborhood and you'd be surprised how huge rats can get that they even chase dogs around. Must be a really nice place you live in.:thumbsup:


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

It's not always hot in the attic depending upon the season. When the temperatures become excessive they seek harborage outdoors.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they spend their days in the White House.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I would tend to believe they are cool season residents.
I've had to do work in attics in spring or summer, and I tell you if I had to spend all day up there I would be surely dead.


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

Are the rodents getting in the home or are they just a nuisance outdoors? If indoors you have to consider every opening larger than a 1/2" is a potential access point. You also will want to consider your surroundings. Is there areas (landfills, restaurant dumpsters, etc) that are attractive harborages, if so the job is tougher. This may be a situation that requires rodent bait boxes.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Davejss said:


> I'm pretty sure they spend their days in the White House.


Were you watching this show back in the day?


----------

